# Opinions on this puppy - Part 2 - 7 1/2 weeks old



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Here she is - 7 1/2 weeks old... She's a little monster!! :--devil:


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

ADORABLE!! Good posture as well. Looking to do confirmation?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> ADORABLE!! Good posture as well. Looking to do confirmation?


Hopefully - The stud dogs owner will be coming soon to do her own evaluations, and I'm hoping she'll take this little bitch - she's the only one in the litter.  And boy does she have attitude!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Where's her legs? 
She's cute, but I'd like more length of leg. Pretty neck into shoulder.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Where's her legs?
> She's cute, but I'd like more length of leg. Pretty neck into shoulder.


LOL! Maybe she's hiding them under all that fur!  I agree with you, although I still think she's got potential. 
I should try to get a video of her - she's quite the little mover.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think she's adorable. I would like to see more leg too, but she's only 7.5 weeks old. I don't know enough to know if it will change, but she does look like she has potential.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-more leg  But I really like her outline from head to tail, and from under her chin to her tail. I know-I have odd ways of looking at dogs  When they move, I watch the whole dog, then legs only and then topline only-it works for me 

Do the other puppies have more leg?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh look at that fluffball!! Cutie


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I agree-more leg  But I really like her outline from head to tail, and from under her chin to her tail. I know-I have odd ways of looking at dogs  When they move, I watch the whole dog, then legs only and then topline only-it works for me
> 
> Do the other puppies have more leg?


Yeah, the boys do seem to have a bit more leg. 
The previous litter had leg, here's my girl Diva stacked at 7 weeks... she's from the first breeding.


----------

